# John Davis



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Seasons Greetings to all...I,m trying to track down John Davis,he was 2nd
mate on the MV Durham Trader,1960-1962,I think he was from the Hull or
Grimsby area,would probably be in his early 70,s now.
thanks...


----------

